# Letting Go



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone have tips for letting go of my marriage? In my head I know it's over as his actions are unforgivable (he abandoned me and my son in another state on Thanksgiving and we haven't spoken since), but in my heart I still hold out hope we can reconcile. I know I can NEVER go back even if he tried, but my head and my heart are not on the same page. My head says he's an abusive a$$hole jerk, but my heart hopes he'll change (stupid, I know). How do I align my emotions to my rational thinking? 

I just want to let go and move on...


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

hobbies and staying busy... invest in your child.. good luck:iagree:


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

What you had in a marriage is over. You need to start anew....

Reexamine yourself, your goals in life, your hobbies you have never explored, and stay busy. Sitting around is the worst thing you can do.

It's a roller coaster ride we are on...right now you are in a low spot..rest assured it's gonna start climbing soon enough.

Go to counseling..it helped me wonders! A third party can give you clarity to your thoughts, emotional feelings, and regrets of the marriage that failed due to his actions and inactions. 

Do this for YOU, not a scumbag that would ever hit a woman. 

It will get better each day...time will heal you!

Take care of yourself!


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

or do what you can to help others, get outside of your own head.


----------

